# CAUTION new lights might make you jealous



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

So I went in to the LFS today to donate some plant clippings I had from my water sprites, and thats when I saw them. 2 used Coral Life dual bulb t5 fixtures with bulbs sitting all alone. I quickly think to myself of the possibility of adding it to my current single dual bulb t5 fixture! A 6 bulb planted tank was sounding pretty cool. I asked the owner for pricing and he blew me out of the water with $30 per. I bought both and now my total wattage is 204! On my 56 gallon thats 3.65 watts per gallon! Talk about epic score


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

after one full day under these lights ALL of my plants grew noticeably. I could probably grow corals under these lol. Guess its time to drain it and switch it over!


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

Dang....

Very nice! I wish my LFS put stuff on sale...EVER! But alas, they don't LOL.


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

Great buy, all the best keeping the plants under control! Lol


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Ha well even before I bought these new lights I was struggling to keep the water sprites under control. The tank is 25" tall so smaller plants at the bottom were not getting as much light....well I think I have solved that problem. I want a co2 system but so far I have had good luck without one. I dose with API Leaf Zone twice a week in both of my planted tanks and have had relatively good results. 

As far as trimming and maintaing the plants go Im not to worried. Ever week or so I take in trimmings and donate them to the LFS and they give me kick backs here and there.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

Good luck keeping algae under control....

I run high tech tanks and thats more light anyone needs. Algae is inevitable IMHO.


----------

